# chevitos 3rd annual toy drive



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

we will be having or 3rd annual toy drive on dec. 10 at new harvest christian church which is the same place


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttmft!


----------



## als54wagon (Jul 14, 2009)

*BOMB*DRIFTERZ*

WILL BE THERE LOCOS........


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

what up,got the day marked:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks yall ttt


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

the day is the 10th


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

ill help to keep this at the top


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

TTT for chevitos


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

im there fam................................


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

You guys are coming out right


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

You know it


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## crush68 (Nov 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ill keep it at the top


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Tty thank you


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: i got you steve




TO THE TOP


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Good looking out gilbert


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

tttyall


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Any awards for Lowrider bicycles I might be in San Jo that weekend..?


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> Any awards for Lowrider bicycles I might be in San Jo that weekend..?


I think so


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:Impalas c c santa cruz co will be there 2 support:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT FOR THE SJ FAM!!! You know the RYDERS rolling threw!!


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> TTT FOR THE SJ FAM!!! You know the RYDERS rolling threw!!


Good looking out fellas


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Keep it at the top coming fast


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> Keep it at the top coming fast


Impalas Magazine will be there 2 support CHEVITOS!


----------



## niteowl77 (Oct 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Coming fast


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Game,jumpers 2 dj food come on come have a good time


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Just locked in dj boywonder an dj dannyboy heavy hitters


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

t.t.t.:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

m_monster66 said:


> t.t.t.:thumbsup:


Dam there is someone out there


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

See you guys there


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Coming soon an fast....that what she said....lol


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Keep it the top


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

t.t.t.:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

2 weeks left coming fast hope to see you'll there .... t hope


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

MY CAR WILL BE THEIR.:h5:


----------



## MI66IMPALA (Sep 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

to the top!


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

T T T


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

See you guys there.


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

T T T Six more days..hno:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Come help us help the commuity


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll be there to support homies!! My ride ain't done yet but I'm still bringin her out along with my 14yr old daughter and 4month old son. We'll be Reppin INSPIRATIONS FRISCO!! Can't wait!! Let's bring some smiles to the kids!!


----------



## niteowl77 (Oct 7, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Three more days


----------



## niteowl77 (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Tty for the kids


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

It's going down can't wait:rimshot::bowrofl:


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT for CHEVITOS and a good cause homies! I'll be there to support.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

T
T
T


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

see you homies there tomorrow...


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

TTT for all the Toy Drives!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Gotta work but be there after work for sure!


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Lux Nor Cal will be there


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

•T•T•T•

C U 2MORW


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

official c.c. Will be out there supporting!!!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Great Turnout!! I'll post pics later. Thanks to Chevitos CC!!


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Chevitos 3rd Annual ToyDrive (12/10)


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Nice pics !!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Wish I coulda made it out, been really sick for the last week


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that came in a car are on foot,solo are in a club thank you 
we could of done it with you we got 900 toys for the church


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> Thanks to everyone that came in a car are on foot,solo are in a club thank you
> we could of done it with you we got 900 toys for the church


RITE ON HOMIES ITS GOOD TO KNOW THAT 900 MORE KIDS ARE GONNA HAVE A SMILE ON THEIR FACES FOR CHRISTMAS :thumbsup:
AND CONGRATS ON A GOOD TURN OUT HAD A GOOD TIME SEE YOU GUY'S ON YOUR NEXT ONE uffin:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.314455615246365.80172.100000457874334&type=1&l=bd7bccda37

Great Turnout!! cant wait till next year!!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

ciscosfc said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.314455615246365.80172.100000457874334&type=1&l=bd7bccda37
> 
> Great Turnout!! cant wait till next year!!


Nice pics ciscosfc, thanks for sharing them with us. Stay uffin: from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle chapter San Jose.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice pics D-Cheeze and Lowrider Lobo. Stay uffin:from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle chapter San Jose.


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

Had fun even tho I got there late but i'm glad I made the event! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

GREAT EVENT HOMIES.... ONE LUV..


----------



## niteowl77 (Oct 7, 2009)

uffin:


----------

